# 40's Whizzer Tank Silver Paint Code?



## BWbiker (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone have a paint code or suggestion? I do not have the tank shown but want to paint my Whizzer tank the same original 40's silver which appears to be a dull aluminum. Thank you, Brad


----------



## mason_man (Apr 27, 2011)

Dupli-color DS-FM199 1981 Ford light pewter. mine had 3 coats of paint on the tank.hope this helps.Ray


----------

